# BodyPower Expo 2013



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I wanted to go 2012 but couldn't make it so im going this year, I've not been before so need advice on the best days and if there is a timetable of events ? Colman is going so I have to see him, are the VIP tickets worth buying ?


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

GShock said:


> I wanted to go 2012 but couldn't make it so im going this year, I've not been before so need advice on the best days and if there is a timetable of events ? Colman is going so I have to see him, are the VIP tickets worth buying ?


X2 this,

Gutted I missed it last year, gonna get my ticket asap


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Went in '10 and this year, its a bloody good day/weekend out.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

im going vip this year, missed last year like a knob


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I went Friday at Saturday this year and Friday was by far the best day for me as not as many people there so didnt have to wait long to meet the pros i wanted to meet although if you want to meet all of the big names then they werent all there on the friday.

Saturday was heaving and not enjoyable for me. Prob mainly coz id already done everything id aimed to do on the friday so saturday was bit pointless in the end.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I missed last year so going this year. coleman and heath were training at a gym just down the road from mine the few days before as well


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Went on the Saturday last year with a vip ticket. I'd say it's worth it, not that expensive anyway. Didn't get to meet any of the big names as it was so busy and there was other things I wanted to do. But got a 3 day VIP ticket of my mum for Christmas for the 2013 expo, chuffed with it and will be able to do everything I want


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

where is it held? same place every year. I,d love to go to an olympia weekend at the end of a 2week hol in vegas


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll be competing on the saturday (if all goes well) .

matt griff will be competing on the sunday in the super fatty class .


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Can't wait to go this year, i've never been before so should be good. Need to get tickets booked asap.

Is VIP worth the extra cash?


----------



## Destiny1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Loved it last year spent most of the day getting pics done with all the muscle laddies I normally go on the Sunday and stay till the very end to get all the deals

Not seen Matt for a while so I go and show my support over there to 

My favourite


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

First went three years ago and had a brilliant time, two years ago I thought was really poor but last year was good and met people I wanted to see. Can't go this year as second baby will of arrived and I won't be popular if I go away.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like a toss up between getting there early Friday and miss the crowds or stay till the end on Sunday for all the deals ?

I need a timetable to make my mind up.....


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Im getting vip next year. Only went Sunday this year wasnt enough for me!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Defiantly going to this weekend VIP


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm thinking of going, just depends what i'll be up to come whenever it is.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I went on the sunday last year,

Didn't go VIP but did have passes to go into the talks, well worth paying the extra to go into them imo.

Will definitely be going back this year, want to see the uk-m strongmen I action :cool2:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have missed it for that last 2 years, im going to the '13!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

100% going! This years was the boIlocks!


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

have been for the last two yrs, I always go on a Sunday in the hope I get more freebies... stayed right to the death and had bag full's of stuff


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully going this year, fancy going VIP too, when is it anyway?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

GShock said:


> http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/


Cheers, was too busy watching world strongest man to look for myself! I'm such a lazy mo fo!!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

no phil heath this year???


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Will definatly be going this year as i missed the last one !


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Ticket price £20, will need train ticket probably another 20 quid, talking £40 just to get in. Probably give it a miss.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Went this year and last one, and had the time of my life. Few pics with the pro big boys, bag full of freebies, nice atmosphere.... Definitely going next year!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Went last year and it was ace, had such a good time. Want to go this year but will have to see nearer the time, depending on comps etc.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hoping to go this year as missed last year due to work. Looking forward to it and hoping to support Ewen in his comp if he does it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hoping to go this year as missed last year due to work. Looking forward to it and hoping to support Ewen in his comp if he does it.


Is he competing there ? I might turn up now then with a UKM banner in my cheerleading outfit  Anyone else competing there ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Is he competing there ? I might turn up now then with a UKM banner in my cheerleading outfit  Anyone else competing there ?


He has said he will do all being well and I will be of course wearing my fave bumble bee outfit complete with purple pom poms, just so he knows it's me...cough....I think Mattgriff is but errrmm...not sure entirely.....could be wrong and going on my past history of factual conversation I prolly am...I deny everything, and absolve myself of all rational thought and comments due to mental illness..errmm....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Well if you are going like that, we can get a mini mexican wave going !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Well if you are going like that, we can get a mini mexican wave going !


Hee hee...UKM mexican wave...I'm in! :laugh:

but then I would be....


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Hee hee...UKM mexican wave...I'm in! :laugh:
> 
> but then I would be....


Good, that's sorted then, i'll bring a packed lunch


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

Im going for the first time 2013 but its my boyfriend that's got me so excited


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I'll be there in the heavyweight strongman show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> Im going for the first time 2013 but its my boyfriend that's got me so excited


Well as well he should. Wouldn't be much of a boyfriend if he didn't !

Oh you mean the show ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Competed in the under 90's mr class last year and working my sponsors stand next year ....UK-M members welcome to come and barter a bit of discount off me if they say they are off here


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

loganator said:


> Competed in the under 90's mr class last year and working my sponsors stand next year ....UK-M members welcome to come and barter a bit of discount off me if they say they are off here


whos your sponsor?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/index.php/athletes

6th row down right hand side ......sorry had to be done lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

zack amin said:


> whos your sponsor?


TeamIronworks.com


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Ye i know but somebody may have missed it and i can't help being a camers sl*t lol :lol:

pic was taken at NABBA Nwest first timers this year


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

loganator said:


> http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/index.php/athletes
> 
> 6th row down right hand side ......sorry had to be done lol


thats so cool


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

wanna go but will see what's going on 1st


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going, went a few years ago was great. Came back with loads of stuff!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going for the first time but not sure which day. Will be getting VIP tickets though.

Heard Friday is a bit dull with people missing, Saturday is rammed and Sunday you get all the best deals and the remaining freebies if you stay til the end.

Any advice on the best day?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm thinking VIP on Sunday sounds good


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

H10dst said:


> I'm thinking VIP on Sunday sounds good


Just did a bit of browsing and this does seem the way to go.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Definately, wanted to go this year!!


----------



## bambi1550 (Dec 10, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Well as well he should. Wouldn't be much of a boyfriend if he didn't !
> 
> Oh you mean the show ?


 @finlay04 excites me in many many ways 

Consult the adult lounge hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

bambi1550 said:


> @finlay04 excites me in many many ways
> 
> Consult the adult lounge hehe


I'll leave that to the people who can get in there.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Defo up for this really wanted to go this year but was too lazy. Do you get many freebies? Was wondering if all the samples would cover cost of the ticket lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

freebies ? Like samples of whey n stuff ?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> freebies ? Like samples of whey n stuff ?


Aye not too fussed it's only a few quid to go but if you can blag some freebies might tip the balance in favour of going for some people :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh yeah, it all helps  I went to a fishing show there once, and came out with enough line n hooks to last me years ! lol


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Three day VIP ticket bought and paid for. Meet people, get free stuff, cannot wait. Checking out the website with everything they have and it should be more than enough to last you the weekend


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Just had a look and is the VIP ticket really worth the extra money?? What do you actually get apart from early entry??


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Phill Heath has been confirmed now :thumb:

Last year i remeber looking at the tickets on the website and you had to get a certain type to get into the talks, is that the case this year as its not mentioned anywhere so i assume its included in the standard ?


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

ive been every year for the last 3 years and my experience is that a VIP ticket isnt worth it. last year my freind had a vip ticket and i didnt and basically i got into the venue about 20mins after he did and all he got extra was a "goodie bag" that contained a map of the venue that wasnt even accurate.

tbh i might not even bother going this year as over the 3 years i think its gone massively down hill and the prices of ticket have gone up. also the numbers are getting silly so its horrible in there and the quees are too big to do anything.

also avoid the subway stand lol, 5quid for a 6inch that was horrible.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Decided to go for VIP in the end! Can't wait to go now.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Decided to go for VIP in the end! Can't wait to go now.


Are you going on the Sunday?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Are you going on the Sunday?


Yes babe, your competing that weekend aren't you?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Yes babe, your competing that weekend aren't you?


Hoping so but will have to wait and see nearer the time.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hoping so but will have to wait and see nearer the time.


Kind of hope your competing but hope your not so then you can come bodypower and we can meet up for a shake and some quark flapjacks.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Kind of hope your competing but hope your not so then you can come bodypower and we can meet up for a shake and some quark flapjacks.


Quark flapjack......sod my comp, I'll see you there!! :laugh:

I will definately be going, but on the Friday or Saturday, and you being a muppet and going on the Sunday, means that we'll miss each other!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Quark flapjack......sod my comp, I'll see you there!! :laugh:
> 
> I will definately be going, but on the Friday or Saturday, and you being a muppet and going on the Sunday, means that we'll miss each other!


Well that's a bit rubbish then isn't it. Will have to sort something for 2014!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Well that's a bit rubbish then isn't it. Will have to sort something for 2014!!!!


Yes you are rubbish! :tongue: Yep, 2014 it is!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Yes you are rubbish! :tongue: Yep, 2014 it is!


Why is it my fault!!!! Your the muppet that isn't going on Sunday


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

First year was best for me, lot less people and hardly any queues for pics.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

H10dst said:


> Why is it my fault!!!! Your the muppet that isn't going on Sunday


Well I think my excuse of competing on the Sunday is a better excuse than yours which is........just being a muppet!?!?!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well I think my excuse of competing on the Sunday is a better excuse than yours which is........just being a muppet!?!?!


Errrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmmm you got me there. Never mind looks like ill have to wait till 2014 to check out your glutes for real


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Shame ukmuscle haven't sorted clothing out yet, would have donned a t-shirt for this.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

VIP Myself cannot wait for it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive been every year that its been running, just found out recently that my sponsor is funding my ticket this year so its a win win situation, more money to spend on clothes when Im there....

Looking forward to been there and meeting lots of new people


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'll be there all weekend on my own. So if anyone sees a 6'6 20 year old walking around looking bewildered and lonely feel free to say hello :thumb:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> I'll be there all weekend on my own. So if anyone sees a 6'6 20 year old walking around looking bewildered and lonely feel free to say hello :thumb:


If anyone's staying in the local travelodge, let's definitely have a p1ss up


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

resten said:


> If anyone's staying in the local travelodge, let's definitely have a p1ss up


I'm staying quite close. Black firs or something or other


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Quinn92 said:


> I'm staying quite close. Black firs or something or other


We're off to the local Flaming Grill pub for the burger challenge. I'm sticking 2 fingers up to my gluten issues, will deal with the consequences later.

http://www.flaminggrillpubs.com/food/flaming-challenge-burger/


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

resten said:


> We're off to the local Flaming Grill pub for the burger challenge. I'm sticking 2 fingers up to my gluten issues, will deal with the consequences later.
> 
> http://www.flaminggrillpubs.com/food/flaming-challenge-burger/


I know where I'll be going to eat


----------

